
Ask HN: What would you like to have at your Hacker News App - bodka
Hello I am developing a new client for HN, so I would like to hear some important ideas to have better UX
======
davismwfl
If you are doing it for fun, or to learn a new language or platform it can be
a good platform to play with. I say that because it is simple overall, has
constant changes being posted and is reasonably open.

But I'd have to agree with chmaynard that it isn't worth your time to build an
app for any other purposes other than if you are wanting to learn or
experiment. I have seen probably 5-6 different apps get created over the years
(which I am sure is a small subset of what has happened). All these apps are
always abandoned after a short time cause there is no real end benefit for
someone to build and maintain an app for HN.

Just my 2 cents.

------
jph
Great! I want to highlight the kinds of stories that I especially want to
read. I imagine an implementation akin to highlighting for my favorite saved
search terms.

For example, I want to highlight general topics (e.g. Rust, Elixir), specific
phrases and words (e.g. ring buffers, concurrency parallelism), specific users
(e.g. pg, patio11), etc.

So if there's ever a post about Rust, and ring buffers, and by Paul Graham,
then I want to see it at the top of my news please.

------
chmaynard
Sorry to rain on your parade, but this idea is probably not worth pursuing. No
client on any platform could possibly improve on the HN web browser UI. If you
simply use the browser on your device of choice, you will have access to all
the built-in HN features. There is nothing useful that you can add by
developing your own client. Their API simply won't support it.

------
bhl
A better way to search through all the submissions and comments one has saved
or upvoted. If you have time, do some intelligent tagging so one can search by
topic.

